# Feeding my fishy



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everyone. I finally got some livestock (other than snails) and I have a question about feeding. 

I bought a PE Mysis/Cyclop-Eeze combo pack when I bought the fish last Saturday. My YWG loves the Mysis and eats some of the Cyclop-Eeze but not a lot. My filter feeders, mushroom coral and the bristle worms seem to get most of the Cyclop-Eeze.

Since he is the only fish in the tank I basically target feed him. It' pretty cool because he comes right up and grabs at the food while it’s on the feeding stick or in a syringe. Also, I feel this practice is cleaner for the tank overall, but I don't mind some food lying around because I have plenty of things that will scavenge it.

He has been eating quite well and he'll usually eat several shrimp (3-4) before losing interest and wandering off. I have been alternating between the PE Mysis and Cyclop-Eeze for each feeding but if he doesn't eat a lot of the Cyclop-Eeze I add a shrimp or two.


My question: If he is eating that much in a sitting should I feed him twice a day or just the once? Is that too much food?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Watchman is probably ok to feed once a day, but I'm sure he won't turn down another feeding.

I would suggest trying to ween him onto eating a non-frozen food, such as 1mm New Life Spectrum pellets, as they will contain a lot less phosphate. Feeding frozen food every day will eventually lead to climbing phosphates in the tank.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

He is the only fish in the tank, so I am not using a lot of food at all. I shave a sliver of Cyclop-eeze and a small chunk of the PE Mysis. I also wash the shrimp off in a bit of tank water that I put in a cup. 

I'll try the pellets and see if he goes for those too. If anything it will add a bit of variety to his menu. The pellets might save me time in the morning too since I won't have to go through the steps to prepare food for him before work.

What about making homemade food and freezing it? Most small shrimp breed well in captivity, can Mysis shrimp be breed at home?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Watchman is probably ok to feed once a day, but I'm sure he won't turn down another feeding.
> 
> I would suggest trying to ween him onto eating a non-frozen food, such as 1mm New Life Spectrum pellets, as they will contain a lot less phosphate. Feeding frozen food every day will eventually lead to climbing phosphates in the tank.


+1

New Life Spectrum pellets FTW!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Is this it?

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7026/c154119/p17034092.html


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, just get it at SUM


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for confirming that is the correct food.

I do plan on getting down to SUM but it won't be anytime soon. Due to my brothers bachelor party, wedding, Superbike at Mosport and MotoGP in Indianapolis my weekends are pretty busy for awhile. 

I might just make a trip to Big Als for it.


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

50seven said:


> New Life Spectrum pellets


I use these pellets as well. They are great.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Bought some today, we'll see how it goes tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

He ate some pellets but seems to prefer the shrimp over everything else. Are those pellets safe for coral?


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

Cintax said:


> He ate some pellets but seems to prefer the shrimp over everything else. Are those pellets safe for coral?


They have not harmed any of my coral yet. My BTA even likes to grab them and eat them from time to time.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

My plate corals tried some. One spit it back out though. :/


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, so far the Goby likes Mysis Shrimp the most, then its a toss up between Cyclop-eeze and the pellets. :/


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That's like enjoying vanilla ice cream over broccoli! 

The pellets, in my opinion, are a better staple, all around food. I think frozen should be fed 2-3 times a week max in a small tank like that.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

I figured as much.


----------



## Hoyuen (Jun 23, 2011)

does it have to do with poor eye sight or something? My Yellow Clown don't seem to be eating cyclop-eeze as well. I've seen him swallow 2 cyclop since I've got him 5 days ago.

I'm going to have to try to get some mysis shrimps as well. As suggestions on where to get it?


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

The food I bought is dual package with both PE Mysis and Cyclop-eeze blister packs. I bought mine at Big Als but I am sure most stores selling fish would have it though.


----------

